# Look what I found



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

The site is in an Englisch version and a Dutch version :thumbup: 
http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/index.html


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...love the illustrations of Japanese and English stitches...


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....thanks


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

What a delightful opening screen. I can't wait to check out what's inside. Thanks for sharing, Marileen.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is an amazing site!!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Pretty interesting site for sure, thanks for the post.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Great site, thanks so much for posting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for posting!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting - lovely site.
Love the '10 Reasons to buy lots of yarn'(under the graphs).


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Wat leuk! Heel hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much! Hope to now make different designs for my Nikki!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you so very much for sharing. It is always frustrating to find patterns that you would like to only to find that they are not in your language.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love jessica tromp! thank you!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

This could take weeks to digest. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Love this so much on my list has just got twice as long.


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Fantastic site, I've put it in my 'pocket'


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Has she done any books?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this really nice site!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That is AWESOME. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there a trick to getting to the patterns? It doesn't matter what I click on I just get the welcome page. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Has she done any books?


From what she writes in her intro, I don't think so
http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/jessicaintroduction.htm


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for trying, for some reason none of the links work for me


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

BobbiD said:


> Thanks for trying, for some reason none of the links work for me


I went to the intro page in English then used the links on the left.
Each page of patterns have picture/info and I clicked on the info in red which took me to the pattern.
eg
HAT-knitpatterns
Scrolled down to relevant head circumference
Then clicked on knitpattern (in red)
Hope this works for you


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

another great site - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks so much! I am at a location with a better internet connection and it is working! Yeah!



dorfor said:


> I went to the intro page in English then used the links on the left.
> Each page of patterns have picture/info and I clicked on the info in red which took me to the pattern.
> eg
> HAT-knitpatterns
> ...


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

BobbiD said:


> Thanks so much! I am at a location with a better internet connection and it is working! Yeah!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Have bookmarked for future referrence. :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

